# Trump to issue Executive Order



## Rye Catcher

The already on going Congressional Committee investigating the events of Jan 6 has issued subpoenas on the rally and subsequent riot when a mob entered the Capitol Building ready to "fight like hell"









						Trump to invoke executive privilege in Jan. 6 House probe
					

Donald Trump intends to assert executive privilege in a congressional investigation into the Jan. 6 insurrection at the Capitol, a move that could prevent the testimony of onetime aides, according to a letter on behalf of the former president.  The letter went to at least some witnesses who were...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## TNHarley

Trump to issue executive order? Lolz OK Boomer


----------



## Golfing Gator

how many times during his reign did we hear "if you have nothing to hide, why not answer the questions?"


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Rye Catcher said:


> The already on going Congressional Committee investigating the events of Jan 6 has issued subpoenas on the rally and subsequent riot when a mob entered the Capitol Building ready to "fight like hell"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump to invoke executive privilege in Jan. 6 House probe
> 
> 
> Donald Trump intends to assert executive privilege in a congressional investigation into the Jan. 6 insurrection at the Capitol, a move that could prevent the testimony of onetime aides, according to a letter on behalf of the former president.  The letter went to at least some witnesses who were...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


----------



## surada

Trump insisted he could end birthright citizenship by executive order Oct. 31, 2018.


----------



## Mac1958

"Pleading the Fifth" sure doesn't look good.


----------



## Otis Mayfield

Sounds like trump is trying to generate news.

He can plead the 5th Amendment like any other citizen.


----------



## IM2

Pleading the 5th only means that if he was to say something it would incriminate him.


----------



## TNHarley

And now leftists are against the govt pleading the fifth.
Its psychologically amazing how a simple letter next to a name will make you guys beliefs change in an instant.


----------



## BULLDOG

CrusaderFrank said:


>


Turns out the orange man has been bad all along. Only the hard core crazies don't see it by now.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

BULLDOG said:


> Turns out the orange man has been bad all along. Only the hard core crazies don't see it by now.








At this point in the Trump President, Born in Kenya Barack was a distant memory, a rounding error, a pimple on the world's ass.  Biden is such a complete fuck up you guys talk about Trump wayyyyy more than CCP Joe Biden


----------



## BULLDOG

CrusaderFrank said:


> At this point in the Trump President, Born in Kenya Barack was a distant memory, a rounding error, a pimple on the world's ass.  Biden is such a complete fuck up you guys talk about Trump wayyyyy more that CCP Joe Biden


Trump is still the leader of his party. Right wingers still line up to kiss his ring. When he no longer calls the shots for one of the two major parties, he will fade into history. Not before.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

BULLDOG said:


> Trump is still the leader of his party. Right wingers still line up to kiss his ring. When he no longer calls the shots for one of the two major parties, he will fade into history. Not before.



Good thing Biden is doing such a great job, right?  I mean you control the entire Federal government and you still have TDS


----------



## BULLDOG

CrusaderFrank said:


> Good thing Biden is doing such a great job, right?  I mean you control the entire Federal government and you still have TDS


Biden is doing what he was elected to do. You are just too much of a whiny baby to accept that.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

BULLDOG said:


> Biden is doing what he was elected to do. You are just too much of a whiny baby to accept that.



Biden was not elected, he cheated.

I'm OK with the truth that Obama was born in Kenya, yet got elected and that Biden had literally tens of millions of fake and altered votes and got elected.  That's America today.


----------



## surada

CrusaderFrank said:


> Biden was not elected, he cheated.
> 
> I'm OK with the truth that Obama was born in Kenya, yet got elected and that Biden had literally tens of millions of fake and altered votes and got elected.  That's America today.



LOLOL.. You have obviously never had a US Passport , Rube.


----------



## iceberg

Golfing Gator said:


> how many times during his reign did we hear "if you have nothing to hide, why not answer the questions?"


both sides. 

show me the routers! no, you don't need then as they contain private info (the hell they do)
show me full camera videos from the building on Jan 6th - no, you don't need that you have enough.

both sides wall up as needed.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

surada said:


> LOLOL.. You have obviously never had a US Passport , Rube.


You never read Obama's autobiography


----------



## Rye Catcher

CrusaderFrank said:


> Biden was not elected, he cheated.
> 
> I'm OK with the truth that Obama was born in Kenya, yet got elected and that Biden had literally tens of millions of fake and altered votes and got elected.  That's America today.


Q.  Is this post another iteration of a BIG LIE, or has CrusaderFrank gone of the edge

A.  CrusaderFrank (CF) and a number of Trumpanzees have always held onto the Idiot Fringe; sadly I  need to inform the reader CF has slipped and dropped off the fringe into the swamp.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Rye Catcher said:


> Q.  Is this post another iteration of a BIG LIE, or has CrusaderFrank gone of the edge
> 
> A.  CrusaderFrank (CF) and a number of Trumpanzees have always held onto the Idiot Fringe; sadly I  need to inform the reader CF has slipped and dropped off the fringe into the swamp.



^ I don't take sock accounts seriously.


----------



## surada

CrusaderFrank said:


> You never read Obama's autobiography



That cover blurb was not written by Obama.. If you weren't a bloody  hick, you'd know why its impossible for Obama to have been born in Kenya.


----------



## Hellokitty

Golfing Gator said:


> how many times during his reign did we hear "if you have nothing to hide, why not answer the questions?"



We heard it a lot when it came to questioning Susan Rice and Obama...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

surada said:


> That cover blurb was not written by Obama.. If you weren't a bloody  hick, you'd know why its impossible for Obama to have been born in Kenya.



LOL!!!

You believe that too?? LOL!!!


----------



## the other mike

*Committee members have said they plan to try and move swiftly to obtain testimony and documents should any witnesses refuse to cooperate. Rep. Adam Schiff, D-Calif., tweeted that if the Trump associates do not comply, “they can be subject to criminal contempt.”*

Adam Schiff should be in Guantanamo.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Hellokitty said:


> We heard it a lot when it came to questioning Susan Rice and Obama...



amazing how alike the two sides are


----------



## bodecea

BULLDOG said:


> Trump is still the leader of his party. Right wingers still line up to kiss his ring. When he no longer calls the shots for one of the two major parties, he will fade into history. Not before.


Like his daughter and son-in-law have faded away....he will eventually too.


----------



## debbiedowner

Rye Catcher said:


> The already on going Congressional Committee investigating the events of Jan 6 has issued subpoenas on the rally and subsequent riot when a mob entered the Capitol Building ready to "fight like hell"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump to invoke executive privilege in Jan. 6 House probe
> 
> 
> Donald Trump intends to assert executive privilege in a congressional investigation into the Jan. 6 insurrection at the Capitol, a move that could prevent the testimony of onetime aides, according to a letter on behalf of the former president.  The letter went to at least some witnesses who were...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


Executive privilege is attached to the WH not an individual out of office. Even if he tries Biden could have something to say about that.


----------



## BULLDOG

CrusaderFrank said:


> Biden was not elected, he cheated.
> 
> I'm OK with the truth that Obama was born in Kenya, yet got elected and that Biden had literally tens of millions of fake and altered votes and got elected.  That's America today.


Yep. Plenty of crazies falling for conspiracy theories.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat.

debbiedowner said:


> Executive privilege is attached to the WH not an individual out of office. Even if he tries Biden could have something to say about that.


Whats Biden gonna say?  You know what I say ? Fuck Joe Biden.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

TNHarley said:


> Trump to issue executive order? Lolz OK Boomer


Sheeple lack the intellect necessary to understand what they say.

All they know is that they are required by their fellow sheeple to bleat it.


----------



## jknowgood

CrusaderFrank said:


> Good thing Biden is doing such a great job, right?  I mean you control the entire Federal government and you still have TDS


They are never happy.


----------



## jknowgood

bodecea said:


> Like his daughter and son-in-law have faded away....he will eventually too.


Maybe after the 4 more years of his presidency. Biden is making sure of that!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Rye Catcher said:


> The already on going Congressional Committee investigating the events of Jan 6 has issued subpoenas on the rally and subsequent riot when a mob entered the Capitol Building ready to "fight like hell"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump to invoke executive privilege in Jan. 6 House probe
> 
> 
> Donald Trump intends to assert executive privilege in a congressional investigation into the Jan. 6 insurrection at the Capitol, a move that could prevent the testimony of onetime aides, according to a letter on behalf of the former president.  The letter went to at least some witnesses who were...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


Trump tries to cover up his role in the 1/6 rightwing terrorist attack on America's democracy.


----------



## Care4all

TNHarley said:


> Trump to issue executive order? Lolz OK Boomer


Executive privilege.  He made a mistake.


----------



## PoliticalChic

jknowgood said:


> They are never happy.


----------



## TNHarley

Care4all said:


> Executive privilege.  He made a mistake.


Pretty common with him.


----------



## Care4all

Trump's doing his slow walking...he knows he'll lose in court, he has no executive privilege, we have only one executive at a time, and it ain't Trump....

Slow walking In the Courts is Trump's M/O.....  HOPING by the time the info is produced, all of his brainwashing will have worked on his cult before released, making it in to a witch hunt, fake news, or rigged info....


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Rye Catcher said:


> The already on going Congressional Committee investigating the events of Jan 6 has issued subpoenas on the rally and subsequent riot when a mob entered the Capitol Building ready to "fight like hell"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump to invoke executive privilege in Jan. 6 House probe
> 
> 
> Donald Trump intends to assert executive privilege in a congressional investigation into the Jan. 6 insurrection at the Capitol, a move that could prevent the testimony of onetime aides, according to a letter on behalf of the former president.  The letter went to at least some witnesses who were...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


They will live to regret it









						Jan. 6 committee will 'swiftly consider' criminal referral for Steve Bannon over subpoena defiance
					

The House select committee will "swiftly consider" making a criminal referral for Steve Bannon if he continues to defy their subpoena.Bannon's lawyer told House investigators that former President Donald Trump had instructed him not to comply on the basis of executive privilege, but committee...




					www.rawstory.com


----------



## bravoactual

Rye Catcher said:


> The already on going Congressional Committee investigating the events of Jan 6 has issued subpoenas on the rally and subsequent riot when a mob entered the Capitol Building ready to "fight like hell"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump to invoke executive privilege in Jan. 6 House probe
> 
> 
> Donald Trump intends to assert executive privilege in a congressional investigation into the Jan. 6 insurrection at the Capitol, a move that could prevent the testimony of onetime aides, according to a letter on behalf of the former president.  The letter went to at least some witnesses who were...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com



He cannot claim that which he does not have.  He is no longer in the White House, and President Biden has already indicated that the Biden Administration WILL NOT grant such a claim.









						'Case-by-case basis': White House clarifies position on Trump records and Jan. 6 executive privilege
					

The National Archives has identified hundreds of pages of relevant documents, which will be sent to Biden and Trump lawyers.




					www.politico.com
				




The Traitor cannot automatically make such a claim as he is no longer in the Oval Office.


----------



## bravoactual

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> They will live to regret it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jan. 6 committee will 'swiftly consider' criminal referral for Steve Bannon over subpoena defiance
> 
> 
> The House select committee will "swiftly consider" making a criminal referral for Steve Bannon if he continues to defy their subpoena.Bannon's lawyer told House investigators that former President Donald Trump had instructed him not to comply on the basis of executive privilege, but committee...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rawstory.com


 There is nothing to regret.  The Traitor cannot a claim something he no longer has.  President Biden has already said he (President Biden) would NOT grant Executive Privilege to the Traitor


----------



## westwall

Golfing Gator said:


> how many times during his reign did we hear "if you have nothing to hide, why not answer the questions?"





How about you hokd the xiden clan to the same standards.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

westwall said:


> How about you hokd the xiden clan to the same standards.



cause he is a stupid fuck who  hates America same as idiot for all.

Trump will never get inpeached by the deep state,the military wont allow it,they do not recognize Biden as their president.

we sure keep getting more and more sock puppets from langley at this board,first surada not otis.

Whats Biden gonna say? You know what I say ? Fuck Joe Biden.


----------



## Winco

CrusaderFrank said:


> Biden was not elected, he cheated.


Just stop.

you bitched Russian Hoax, now you continue to preach the Big Lie.

Why?  Why Frank?


The ONLY reason trump collusion WAS NOT PROVED, was because McConnell allowed Zero Witnesses and ZERO testimony.

What do you have ( to claim cheating), besides the 100's of court losses, and NOT A SINGLE WIN, but you still support the BIG LIE.


----------



## debbiedowner

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> Whats Biden gonna say?  You know what I say ? Fuck Joe Biden.


Biden nor I care what you say. You're just another dingleberry hanging from a bull's ass.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

This just in - bad orange man becomes first non-president in our nation's history to issue a presidential executive order!

Film ar 11.


----------



## bravoactual

westwall said:


> How about you hokd the xiden clan to the same standards.



News Flash for Dead From The Neck Up Fuck Headed Traitor Supporters.  No claim of Executive Privilege by an individual who is NOT the Chief Executive.  Only the current Chief Executive can make such claim or grant such a claim and no such claim has been granted by PRESDIENT BIDEN.


----------



## rightnow909

Mac1958 said:


> "Pleading the Fifth" sure doesn't look good.


That has nothing to do with it

Whatever you say in front of Congress (or media..) can be used against you.. twisted, distorted... 

anyone who knows anything about cnn knows this

they have been successfully sued for lying

but as Churchill said.. (probably not verbatim but close)

Lies go all around the world before Truth has a chance to get its pants on


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Winco said:


> Just stop.
> 
> you bitched Russian Hoax, now you continue to preach the Big Lie.
> 
> Why?  Why Frank?
> 
> 
> The ONLY reason trump collusion WAS NOT PROVED, was because McConnell allowed Zero Witnesses and ZERO testimony.
> 
> What do you have ( to claim cheating), besides the 100's of court losses, and NOT A SINGLE WIN, but you still support the BIG LIE.



Russia Hoax was that Trump supposedly did what we now know for certain Hillary and the dems did!  Yes, that was a hoax!

Same way I appreciate how Stalin directed the US WWII War effort through his FDR sock puppet, I admire how we got a President born in Kenya, a father and son Presidency who had a big hand in 9/11, and watched the CCP and dems cheat in the tens of millions column in 2020


----------



## rightnow909

CrusaderFrank said:


> Biden was not elected, he cheated.
> 
> I'm OK with the truth that Obama was born in Kenya, yet got elected and that Biden had literally tens of millions of fake and altered votes and got elected.  That's America today.


most people  say O was born in Hawaii

after seeing all the lies and dishonesty andcriminal activity of the dims 2020

I don't know what to think or believe anymore re any of them.. except they are creepy and taking over and we need to stop them


----------



## Winco

CrusaderFrank said:


> I admire how we got a President born in Kenya


Why Frank?
Why do you spread this information, when you have ZERO proof.

Obama provided PROOF with his Birth Certificate from Hawaii.

So the onus is on YOU, CrusaderFrank to PROVE he was born in Kenya.

You got this Frank.  You got Proof he was born in Kenya?
Of course not.


----------



## meaner gene

Winco said:


> So the onus is on YOU, CrusaderFrank to PROVE he was born in Kenya.
> 
> You got this Frank.  You got Proof he was born in Kenya?
> Of course not.


As you pointed out, Obama produced his birth certificate from Hawaii.  The sec of state in Hawaii acknowledged it.  People have brought that argument to court after court, and the courts threw them out.

At this point they're just beating Roy Rogers horse Trigger.


----------



## Winco

meaner gene said:


> As you pointed out, Obama produced his birth certificate from Hawaii.  The sec of state in Hawaii acknowledged it.  People have brought that argument to court after court, and the courts threw them out.
> 
> At this point they're just beating Roy Rogers horse Trigger.


But WHY?  do RWI's like CrusaderFrank continue to spread the Original Big Lie?  And Support the Big Lie?
Why Frank?  CrusaderFrank


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I guess the publisher who allegedly wrote Obama's bio also wrote this article, right?

Oh, Sunday Standard is a newspaper published in Africa, Obama's home country


----------



## okfine

CrusaderFrank said:


> Biden was not elected, he cheated.
> 
> I'm OK with the truth that Obama was born in Kenya, yet got elected and that Biden had literally tens of millions of fake and altered votes and got elected.  That's America today.


C'mon Franky, it really sucks to lose. Correct?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

okfine said:


> C'mon Franky, it really sucks to lose. Correct?



Not sure what you mean.  I acknowledge that Biden and the dems worked with the CCP and others to install Biden in the WH.

Biden even admitted to the most robust voter fraud organization in American history


----------



## okfine

CrusaderFrank said:


> Not sure what you mean.  I acknowledge that Biden and the dems worked with the CCP and others to install Biden in the WH.
> 
> Biden even admitted to the most robust voter fraud organization in American history


Same 'ol spew. Nothing new.


----------



## meaner gene

CrusaderFrank said:


> I guess the publisher who allegedly wrote Obama's bio also wrote this article, right?
> 
> Oh, Sunday Standard is a newspaper published in Africa, Obama's home country











						Lawsuit Brought by Missouri "Birthers" Hinges on Kenyan Newspaper Article
					

A lawsuit brought on by Missouri state representatives Cynthia Davis (R-O'Fallon), Tim Jones (R-Eureka) and other "birthers" who believe President Barrack Obama was born overseas,...




					www.riverfronttimes.com
				




A lawsuit brought on by Missouri state representatives Cynthia Davis (R-O'Fallon), Tim Jones (R-Eureka) and other "birthers" who believe President Barrack Obama was born overseas, hinges on an obscure Kenyan news report from 2004.

As Fired Up! Missouri recounts today, the article appeared online in Kenya's Sunday Standard back in 2004 and said Obama (then a candidate for U.S. Senate) was born in Africa.


----------



## surada

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> Whats Biden gonna say?  You know what I say ? Fuck Joe Biden.



Biden should ignore Trump and his "executive order".

Meanwhile, Trump DC Hotel is up for sale (2nd time in 3 YRS) as it hemorrhages $$$$.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

LA RAM FAN said:


> cause he is a stupid fuck who  hates America same as idiot for all.
> 
> Trump will never get inpeached by the deep state,the military wont allow it,they do not recognize Biden as their president.
> 
> we sure keep getting more and more sock puppets from langley at this board,first surada not otis.
> 
> Whats Biden gonna say? You know what I say ? Fuck Joe Biden.


Know what I say?


----------



## beagle9

Mac1958 said:


> "Pleading the Fifth" sure doesn't look good.


Sure it does, especially when you got a bunch of rabid dogs trying to politically assassinate you, and all in hopes that he won't be able to run in 2024. This nation had best get it's moral compass back straight, because what goes around comes around. Witch hunts don't never end well for the hunter's.


----------



## Mac1958

beagle9 said:


> Sure it does, especially when you got a bunch of rabid dogs trying to politically assassinate you, and all in hopes that he won't be able to run in 2024. This nation had best get it's moral compass back straight, because what goes around comes around. Witch hunts don't never end well for the hunter's.


Poor Trump.  He's never done nuffin'.  He's just a misunderstood victim.


----------



## Lastamender

Golfing Gator said:


> how many times during his reign did we hear "if you have nothing to hide, why not answer the questions?"


Tell that to Dominion.


----------



## surada

Lastamender said:


> Tell that to Dominion.



Don't worry about Dominion. They have NO motive to wreck their own business.


----------



## Lastamender

Mac1958 said:


> Poor Trump.  He's never done nuffin'.  He's just a misunderstood victim.


First time you have ever told the truth. Keep it up. In fact, the more you harass him the more popular he gets. All you can do is hate him more.


----------



## Lastamender

surada said:


> Don't worry about Dominion. They have NO motive to wreck their own business.


They also have no business running elections.


----------



## surada

Lastamender said:


> They also have no business running elections.



Why don't you use your head for a change?


----------



## Stryder50

surada said:


> That cover blurb was not written by Obama.. If you weren't a bloody  hick, you'd know why its impossible for Obama to have been born in Kenya.


You could elaborate on why it's "impossible" ...

What is fairly established is that his father was Kenyan, and per Obama's first book, would have been a bigamist since his father didn't divorce his wife he left behind (with their children) in Kenya when he came to the USA/Hawaii to go to college.  Where he met and "wed" Obama's mother and sired Barack.

BHO may not be born in Kenya, but with a father whom was still a Kenyan citizen ...
Also BHO would appear to be a "bastard", as the term applies regarding one's birth status.


----------



## surada

Stryder50 said:


> You could elaborate on why it's "impossible" ...
> 
> What is fairly established is that his father was Kenyan, and per Obama's first book, would have been a bigamist since his father didn't divorce his wife he left behind (with their children) in Kenya when he came to the USA/Hawaii to go to college.  Where he met and "wed" Obama's mother and sired Barack.
> 
> BHO may not be born in Kenya, but with a father whom was still a Kenyan citizen ...
> Also BHO would appear to be a "bastard", as the term applies regarding one's birth status.



Read the statutes.. Obama's father was in the US on a student visa.. The US has jurisdiction over everyone on US soil. Its basic stuff.









						8 U.S. Code § 1401 -  Nationals and citizens of United States at birth
					






					www.law.cornell.edu


----------



## Stryder50

CrusaderFrank said:


> You never read Obama's autobiography


Actually, there's a more convoluted story here.  
This piece is the fabrication of BHO's first literary agents.  What is damning is that BHO never objected to or sought correction for this bit of mis-information until he chose to run for POTUS.

Though the following is a bit dated, the select excerpts here should give some better perspective; ...
Breitbart News has obtained a promotional booklet produced in 1991 by Barack Obama’s then-literary agency, Acton & Dystel, which touts Obama as “born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii.” 

The booklet, which was distributed to “business colleagues” in the publishing industry, includes a brief biography of Obama among the biographies of eighty-nine other authors represented by Acton & Dystel. 

It also promotes Obama’s anticipated first book, _Journeys in Black and White_–which Obama abandoned, later publishing _Dreams from My Father _instead.

Obama’s biography in the booklet is as follows (image and text below):
...
Acton, who spoke to Breitbart News by telephone, confirmed precise details of the booklet and said that it cost the agency tens of thousands of dollars to produce. 

He indicated that while “almost nobody” wrote his or her own biography, the non-athletes in the booklet, whom “the agents deal[t] with on a daily basis,” were “probably” approached to approve the text as presented.

Dystel did not respond to numerous requests for comment, via email and telephone. Her assistant told Breitbart News that Dystel “does not answer questions about Obama.”

The errant Obama biography in the Acton & Dystel booklet does not contradict the authenticity of Obama’s birth certificate. Moreover, several contemporaneous accounts of Obama’s background describe Obama as having been born in Hawaii.

The biography does, however, fit a pattern in which Obama–or the people representing and supporting him–manipulate his public persona.

David Maraniss’s forthcoming biography of Obama has reportedly confirmed, for example, that a girlfriend Obama described in _Dreams from My Father_ was, in fact, an amalgam of several separate individuals. 

In addition, Obama and his handlers have a history of redefining his identity when expedient. In March 2008, for example, he famously declared: “I can no more disown [Jeremiah Wright] than I can disown the black community. I can no more disown him than I can my white grandmother.” 

Several weeks later, Obama left Wright’s church–and, according to Edward Klein’s new biography, _The Amateur: Barack Obama in the White House_, allegedly attempted to persuade Wright not to “do any more public speaking until after the November [2008] election” (51).

Obama has been known frequently to fictionalize aspects of his own life. During his 2008 campaign, for instance, Obama claimed that his dying mother had fought with insurance companies over coverage for her cancer treatments. 

That turned out to be untrue, but Obama has repeated the story–which even the _Washington Post_ called “misleading”–in a campaign video for the 2012 election.

The Acton & Dystel biography could also reflect how Obama was seen by his associates, or transitions in his own identity. He is said, for instance, to have cultivated an “international” identity until well into his adulthood, according to Maraniss.
...
The Vetting – Exclusive – Obama’s Literary Agent in 1991 Booklet: ‘Born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii’​








						The Vetting - Exclusive - Obama's Literary Agent in 1991 Booklet: 'Born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii'
					

Note from Senior Management: Andrew Breitbart was never a "Birther," and Breitbart News is a site that has never advocated the narrative of "Birtherism." |




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Lastamender

surada said:


> Why don't you use your head for a change?


My head has nothing to do with Dominion having the only administrator's record of the election. Maricopa county has never seen it. Dominion ran the election.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Stryder50 said:


> Actually, there's a more convoluted story here.
> This piece is the fabrication of BHO's first literary agents.  What is damning is that BHO never objected to or sought correction for this bit of mis-information until he chose to run for POTUS.
> 
> Though the following is a bit dated, the select excerpts here should give some better perspective; ...
> Breitbart News has obtained a promotional booklet produced in 1991 by Barack Obama’s then-literary agency, Acton & Dystel, which touts Obama as “born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii.”
> 
> The booklet, which was distributed to “business colleagues” in the publishing industry, includes a brief biography of Obama among the biographies of eighty-nine other authors represented by Acton & Dystel.
> 
> It also promotes Obama’s anticipated first book, _Journeys in Black and White_–which Obama abandoned, later publishing _Dreams from My Father _instead.
> 
> Obama’s biography in the booklet is as follows (image and text below):
> ...
> Acton, who spoke to Breitbart News by telephone, confirmed precise details of the booklet and said that it cost the agency tens of thousands of dollars to produce.
> 
> He indicated that while “almost nobody” wrote his or her own biography, the non-athletes in the booklet, whom “the agents deal[t] with on a daily basis,” were “probably” approached to approve the text as presented.
> 
> Dystel did not respond to numerous requests for comment, via email and telephone. Her assistant told Breitbart News that Dystel “does not answer questions about Obama.”
> 
> The errant Obama biography in the Acton & Dystel booklet does not contradict the authenticity of Obama’s birth certificate. Moreover, several contemporaneous accounts of Obama’s background describe Obama as having been born in Hawaii.
> 
> The biography does, however, fit a pattern in which Obama–or the people representing and supporting him–manipulate his public persona.
> 
> David Maraniss’s forthcoming biography of Obama has reportedly confirmed, for example, that a girlfriend Obama described in _Dreams from My Father_ was, in fact, an amalgam of several separate individuals.
> 
> In addition, Obama and his handlers have a history of redefining his identity when expedient. In March 2008, for example, he famously declared: “I can no more disown [Jeremiah Wright] than I can disown the black community. I can no more disown him than I can my white grandmother.”
> 
> Several weeks later, Obama left Wright’s church–and, according to Edward Klein’s new biography, _The Amateur: Barack Obama in the White House_, allegedly attempted to persuade Wright not to “do any more public speaking until after the November [2008] election” (51).
> 
> Obama has been known frequently to fictionalize aspects of his own life. During his 2008 campaign, for instance, Obama claimed that his dying mother had fought with insurance companies over coverage for her cancer treatments.
> 
> That turned out to be untrue, but Obama has repeated the story–which even the _Washington Post_ called “misleading”–in a campaign video for the 2012 election.
> 
> The Acton & Dystel biography could also reflect how Obama was seen by his associates, or transitions in his own identity. He is said, for instance, to have cultivated an “international” identity until well into his adulthood, according to Maraniss.
> ...
> The Vetting – Exclusive – Obama’s Literary Agent in 1991 Booklet: ‘Born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii’​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Vetting - Exclusive - Obama's Literary Agent in 1991 Booklet: 'Born in Kenya and raised in Indonesia and Hawaii'
> 
> 
> Note from Senior Management: Andrew Breitbart was never a "Birther," and Breitbart News is a site that has never advocated the narrative of "Birtherism." |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com


The funniest thing is that the Progressive proles think I'm angry or feel like there was some great injustice while all the while I'm laughing at how we got a Kenyan President with Big Mikey as first "lady"


----------



## surada

CrusaderFrank said:


> The funniest thing is that the Progressive proles think I'm angry or feel like there was some great injustice while all the while I'm laughing at how we got a Kenyan President with Big Mikey as first "lady"











						8 U.S. Code § 1401 -  Nationals and citizens of United States at birth
					






					www.law.cornell.edu


----------



## Stryder50

surada said:


> Read the statutes.. Obama's father was in the US on a student visa.. The US has jurisdiction over everyone on US soil. Its basic stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 U.S. Code § 1401 -  Nationals and citizens of United States at birth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.law.cornell.edu


Actually, I read his first two books, and if he hadn't been POTUS, one would have had to pay me to read such drek.  Also, FWIW, I've run into very few others whom also read his books, especially among his supporters.  Making them similar to supporters of Adolph Hitler whom never read "Mein Kampf".

In "Dreams From My Father", an ode to his bigamist birth father, whom later "abandons" this family, BHO comments towards the end of this 'autobiography' that as he is starting his political career he realizes the value of being linked to a notable church in the community and this leads him to the Reverend Wright's church.  Towards the end of this book BHO raves on what a boon this is and comments about a rather inspiring sermon of Wright's; "The Audacity of Hope".

This becomes the title for BHO's second book.

Interestingly, once elected to POTUS, and with Wright becoming a rather controversial person out of BHO's past, BHO starts to claim he didn't really pay much attention when attending Wright's church or listen that closely to what Wright said.

This further underscores what a forked-tongue liar BHO tended to be.  Also, how like a majority of Democrats, BHO was lacking in integrity, ethics, honesty, or honor; classic sleaze and slim.  Underscoring what a disgusting embarrassment it was to have him as POTUS for eight years, with insult to injury being he now draws a POTUS pension.


----------



## surada

Stryder50 said:


> Actually, I read his first two books, and if he hadn't been POTUS, one would have had to pay me to read such drek.  Also, FWIW, I've run into very few others whom also read his books, especially among his supporters.  Making them similar to supporters of Adolph Hitler whom never read "Mein Kampf".
> 
> In "Dreams From My Father", an ode to his bigamist birth father, whom later "abandons" this family, BHO comments towards the end of this 'autobiography' that as he is starting his political career he realizes the value of being linked to a notable church in the community and this leads him to the Reverend Wright's church.  Towards the end of this book BHO raves on what a boon this is and comments about a rather inspiring sermon of Wright's; "The Audacity of Hope".
> 
> This becomes the title for BHO's second book.
> 
> Interestingly, once elected to POTUS, and with Wright becoming a rather controversial person out of BHO's past, BHO starts to claim he didn't really pay much attention when attending Wright's church or listen that closely to what Wright said.
> 
> This further underscores what a forked-tongue liar BHO tended to be.  Also, how like a majority of Democrats, BHO was lacking in integrity, ethics, honesty, or honor; classic sleaze and slim.  Underscoring what a disgusting embarrassment it was to have him as POTUS for eight years, with insult to injury being he now draws a POTUS pension.



What does that have to do with the damned statute?









						8 U.S. Code § 1401 -  Nationals and citizens of United States at birth
					






					www.law.cornell.edu


----------



## Stryder50

surada said:


> What does that have to do with the damned statute?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 U.S. Code § 1401 -  Nationals and citizens of United States at birth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.law.cornell.edu


Has to do with your most recent post I could respond to.
You are either deluded or lack reading comprehension if you think I dispute BHO being born in Hawaii, to an USA mother and a Kenyan father.

BTW, the statue has nothing to do with the "impossible" of BHO being born in Kenya.  That would require documentation that his mother was never there during her pregnancy~his birth.  Which seems to be documented, but the situation wasn't "impossible" - if you understand that word, just not probable nor shown to have been real.

Semantics.


----------



## Stann

Rye Catcher said:


> The already on going Congressional Committee investigating the events of Jan 6 has issued subpoenas on the rally and subsequent riot when a mob entered the Capitol Building ready to "fight like hell"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump to invoke executive privilege in Jan. 6 House probe
> 
> 
> Donald Trump intends to assert executive privilege in a congressional investigation into the Jan. 6 insurrection at the Capitol, a move that could prevent the testimony of onetime aides, according to a letter on behalf of the former president.  The letter went to at least some witnesses who were...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


Executive Privelege ends when you get out of office. Oh yeah, he still believes he's president.


----------



## beagle9

Mac1958 said:


> Poor Trump.  He's never done nuffin'.  He's just a misunderstood victim.


Trump ????? You better include all of the past politician's from the sixties to now, otherwise who are from all sides before you selectively (for partisan political purposes), attempt to assassinate one out of the many, and all for your personal agenda's. 

So why was Trump such a threat to the left ? What specifically did he do in order to put the fear of Trump into his enemies like he did, otherwise for people like you ????  Who fabricated the lie's that Trump was somehow out to get the leftist in this country, when he never did any such thing, nor did he have any intent to do such a thing ???

This attack from the left didn't start with just Trump, it started way back when, and it has been building up steam for the takeover of this nation by the hard core left ever since the sixties.

So here we are as they've finally done it, now watch as the nation rebukes the crazy of the left, and watch as it works to free itself from it's radical grip. 

Stay tuned.


----------



## beagle9

Stann said:


> Executive Privelege ends when you get out of office. Oh yeah, he still believes he's president.


Pleading the fifth ends when you get out of office ? Hmmmm, I thought that was a part of the defense mechanisms found in any judicial processes, otherwise in which is afforded all in the case of being accused by ones political enemies for political purposes or in any other cases where it may have been used or applied ?

Definition - When any individual takes the Fifth, his or *her silence or refusal to answer questions cannot be used against him or her in a criminal* case. A prosecutor cannot argue to the jury that the defendant's silence implies guilt.


----------



## Mac1958

beagle9 said:


> Trump ????? You better include all of the past politician's from the sixties to now, otherwise who are from all sides before you selectively (for partisan political purposes), attempt to assassinate one out of the many, and all for your personal agenda's.


Yeah, Trump was just another President.  The same as the rest.  Got it.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat.

debbiedowner said:


> Biden nor I care what you say. You're just another dingleberry hanging from a bull's ass.


Oh, wow. Who knew?


----------



## Stann

beagle9 said:


> Pleading the fifth ends when you get out of office ? Hmmmm, I thought that was a part of the defense mechanisms found in any judicial processes, otherwise in which is afforded all in the case of being accused by ones political enemies for political purposes or in any other cases where it may have been used or applied ?
> 
> Definition - When any individual takes the Fifth, his or *her silence or refusal to answer questions cannot be used against him or her in a criminal* case. A prosecutor cannot argue to the jury that the defendant's silence implies guilt.


Using the 5th. amendment to defend one's guilt is fine. But he can't evoke executive powers any more ( He's not really president anymore, he just thinks he is. ).


----------



## gtopa1

BULLDOG said:


> Biden is doing what he was elected to do. You are just too much of a whiny baby to accept that.


Yeah; he put 40000000 people into SLAVERY like a good little DemoKKKrat should!!!!

Greg


----------



## Turtlesoup

surada said:


> Trump insisted he could end birthright citizenship by executive order Oct. 31, 2018.


Birthright citizenship wasn't a law---that fucker SC judge Roberts and crew legislated from the bench so it is a  bullshit law that is destroying the US.   It needs to be revoked and all the illegals and their problem offspring need to be tossed out on their asses ending welfare for them as well.


----------



## westwall

bravoactual said:


> News Flash for Dead From The Neck Up Fuck Headed Traitor Supporters.  No claim of Executive Privilege by an individual who is NOT the Chief Executive.  Only the current Chief Executive can make such claim or grant such a claim and no such claim has been granted by PRESDIENT BIDEN.





Oh, fuck you you chinese stooge.

The xiden admin has sold the USA out to tbe chinese, and to any other foreign government who will buy them

The traitor sits in the White House.


----------



## beagle9

Stann said:


> Using the 5th. amendment to defend one's guilt is fine. But he can't evoke executive powers any more ( He's not really president anymore, he just thinks he is. ).


That's alright, like McArthur to the Philippines "I shall return". How'd that turn out ?? Quite great as I recall.


----------



## Crepitus

Otis Mayfield said:


> Sounds like trump is trying to generate news.
> 
> He can plead the 5th Amendment like any other citizen.


----------



## Rye Catcher

beagle9 said:


> Trump ????? You better include all of the past politician's from the sixties to now, otherwise who are from all sides before you selectively (for partisan political purposes), attempt to assassinate one out of the many, and all for your personal agenda's.
> 
> So why was Trump such a threat to the left ? What specifically did he do in order to put the fear of Trump into his enemies like he did, otherwise for people like you ????  Who fabricated the lie's that Trump was somehow out to get the leftist in this country, when he never did any such thing, nor did he have any intent to do such a thing ???
> 
> This attack from the left didn't start with just Trump, it started way back when, and it has been building up steam for the takeover of this nation by the hard core left ever since the sixties.
> 
> So here we are as they've finally done it, now watch as the nation rebukes the crazy of the left, and watch as it works to free itself from it's radical grip.
> 
> Stay tuned.


Is this a post by a paranoid schizophrenic, a true red Trumpanzee or a mixture of both? Trump is a threat and remains a threat for two reasons:  He is a demagogue and a charlatan; two dangerous characteristics when poorly educated and/or when easily led people worship him.

There is no doubt trump incited the attack by the mob on Jan 6, 2021:  A day which will be remembered as long as the attacks on Dec. 7th, 1941 and Sept 11th, 2001 remain in the minds and broken hearts of patriots.


----------



## Rye Catcher

Otis Mayfield said:


> Sounds like trump is trying to generate news.
> 
> He can plead the 5th Amendment like any other citizen.


LOL, he is not an "other citizen".  He doesn't only generate news, it generates emotions and a minority of people are led to act when a demagogue and charlatan speaks.


----------



## Rye Catcher

Hellokitty said:


> We heard it a lot when it came to questioning Susan Rice and Obama...


Huh?  Explain when and what both the President and Susan Rice were subpoenaed and pled the 5th.


----------



## Rye Catcher

westwall said:


> How about you hokd the xiden clan to the same standards.


Idiot-gram ^^^; variety, childish gibberish.


----------



## Rye Catcher

LA RAM FAN said:


> cause he is a stupid fuck who  hates America same as idiot for all.
> 
> Trump will never get inpeached by the deep state,the military wont allow it,they do not recognize Biden as their president.
> 
> we sure keep getting more and more sock puppets from langley at this board,first surada not otis.
> 
> Whats Biden gonna say? You know what I say ? Fuck Joe Biden.


Utter nonsense ^^^


----------



## Rye Catcher

Mac1958 said:


> Poor Trump.  He's never done nuffin'.  He's just a misunderstood victim.


 Post mindful of Gee Officer Krupke!  Poor Trump, he has a "Social Disease'.


----------



## Rye Catcher

CrusaderFrank said:


> The funniest thing is that the Progressive proles think I'm angry or feel like there was some great injustice while all the while I'm laughing at how we got a Kenyan President with Big Mikey as first "lady"


I don't think you're angry; you're a bigot, a liar and a Trumpanzee.  Prove you are not all of these character flaws!


----------



## Rye Catcher

Turtlesoup said:


> Birthright citizenship wasn't a law---that fucker SC judge Roberts and crew legislated from the bench so it is a  bullshit law that is destroying the US.   It needs to be revoked and all the illegals and their problem offspring need to be tossed out on their asses ending welfare for them as well.



Amendment XIV​Section 1.​*All persons born or naturalized in the United States, and subject to the jurisdiction thereof, are citizens of the United States and of the state wherein they reside. No state shall make or enforce any law which shall abridge the privileges or immunities of citizens of the United States; nor shall any state deprive any person of life, liberty, or property, without due process of law; nor deny to any person within its jurisdiction the equal protection of the laws.*


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

westwall said:


> Oh, fuck you you chinese stooge.
> 
> The xiden admin has sold the USA out to tbe chinese, and to any other foreign government who will buy them
> 
> The traitor sits in the White House.


No individual who is not the Chief Executive can make a claim of Executive Privilege.

That Trump seeks to claim such a ‘privilege’ is another example of Trump’s dishonesty and contempt for our democratic institutions.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Rye Catcher said:


> Amendment XIV​Section 1.​*All persons born or naturalized in the United States, and subject to the jurisdiction thereof, are citizens of the United States and of the state wherein they reside. No state shall make or enforce any law which shall abridge the privileges or immunities of citizens of the United States; nor shall any state deprive any person of life, liberty, or property, without due process of law; nor deny to any person within its jurisdiction the equal protection of the laws.*


That pesky 14th Amendment, the perpetual bane of conservativism.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

debbiedowner said:


> Biden nor I care what you say. You're just another dingleberry hanging from a bull's ass.


You're just a dumbass who believes everything the idiot box in the living room tells you.


----------



## Rye Catcher

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> That pesky 14th Amendment, the perpetual bane of conservativism.


shhhh...don't give the Republicans some ideas to repeal the 14th Amendment.


----------



## beagle9

Rye Catcher said:


> Is this a post by a paranoid schizophrenic, a true red Trumpanzee or a mixture of both? Trump is a threat and remains a threat for two reasons:  He is a demagogue and a charlatan; two dangerous characteristics when poorly educated and/or when easily led people worship him.
> 
> There is no doubt trump incited the attack by the mob on Jan 6, 2021:  A day which will be remembered as long as the attacks on Dec. 7th, 1941 and Sept 11th, 2001 remain in the minds and broken hearts of patriots.


Well the jury will be out for 4 years now, otherwise deciding whether Trump was right that the election was being stolen or not. Biden's actions along with his minion's will give the jury all the evidence it will need in determining as to whether or not Trump was within his right to challenge the election, and to tell the people to protest it "peacefully" by letting their voices be known whenever needed just as our documents described.

The ones who lost their minds on Jan 6th are no different than the ones who had lost their minds during the summer riots and insurrections, otherwise using violence, destruction and mayhem to get their messaging across. It wasn't right for them, and it wasn't right on the 6th, but look at the differences in treatment's and rehtoric between the two. It's very telling what's at play, and who is guilty of supporting such things. Harris alledgedly helped get rioters out of jail. Wow. Maxine Waters told citizen's to attack citizen's, The Dems in their bid to stick together no matter what, wouldn't condemn the violence and mayhem when asked many times. Therefore they became co-conspirators in the chaos that insured throughout the summer of 2020 and before.

So far the evidence has been strong against Biden and crew, and it's getting stronger everyday because it tells of the agenda's that are at play and were at play. Then you couple that evidence with the rehtoric that was being spewed by the left or Democrat's prior, where as they kept raging that Trump was a danger to America, when in reality we the people see that the real danger has now been realized. Hint - It ain't Trump who is or was the danger.

Trump did nothing to attack this nation, because he loves this nation and it's founding documents, along with it's freedom, and it's citizen's, but the left has only showed disdain for this nations founding documents, it's freedom, and it's citizen's who are many among the few.

Like I said, just sit back and watch the wrong become a huge crushing blow to the left and it's Democrat's, because the sleeping giant is now awakening to the con job that's been played on them.

Hitler tried to exterminate his opposition, but here in America it won't work, because American's won't be as weakened down, and our belief in God is far to entrenched, and far to great for the entire nation to fall like we witnessed in the holocaust during the third Reich. Of course I'm no predictor of the future, but anything that happens to America will only happen due to the timelines set.


----------



## beagle9

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> No individual who is not the Chief Executive can make a claim of Executive Privilege.
> 
> That Trump seeks to claim such a ‘privilege’ is another example of Trump’s dishonesty and contempt for our democratic institutions.


He claimed executive privilege (to not be bothered by an illegal investigation by those conducting political witch hunts) or he would use his executive priveledge as former president to claim the 5th in any witch hunt being conducted against him illegally after he has left the job or position....Anything that he had as president, still protects him from being harassed by political enemies who are illegally trying to use his former position in some form or fashion against him. They should have conducted these things while Trump was still in the job, because he can no longer be harassed by anything pertaining to that job once he had left it, and especially for political purposes by political enemies who are using the government to conduct witch hunts for political reason's.


----------



## westwall

Rye Catcher said:


> Idiot-gram ^^^; variety, childish gibberish.





Pot, meet kettle.  Pretty much every post you make is an infantile tantrum.


----------



## BULLDOG

gtopa1 said:


> Yeah; he put 40000000 people into SLAVERY like a good little DemoKKKrat should!!!!
> 
> Greg


Really? Credible Link?


----------



## rightnow909

okfine said:


> Same 'ol spew. Nothing new.


don't know what spew exactly means  but that happens to be a FACT

that Biden  ADMITTED to biggest (most vast) voter fraud conspiracy

dims promptly stick head in sand screaming  No, it aint so.. No it aint so..


----------



## Stryder50

Rye Catcher said:


> Amendment XIV​Section 1.​*All persons born or naturalized in the United States, and subject to the jurisdiction thereof, are citizens of the United States and of the state wherein they reside. No state shall make or enforce any law which shall abridge the privileges or immunities of citizens of the United States; nor shall any state deprive any person of life, liberty, or property, without due process of law; nor deny to any person within its jurisdiction the equal protection of the laws.*


The key stumble block here is the interpretation of the clause: 
"and subject to the jurisdiction thereof,"

We can start with a few excerpts:
...
... At the end of the Civil War, the Republican Party was in control of the 39th Congress, which started its first session in December 1865, at a time when the former Confederate states had formed new, white-dominated governments that restricted the rights of former slaves. In response to those discriminatory laws (generally referred to as “Black Codes”), Congress passed the Civil Rights Act of 1866, which declared that all persons born or naturalized in the United States were citizens of the United States and the state in which they lived, thereby affirming a rule of citizenship by birth that did not depend on race. The only two textual exceptions to this rule of birthright citizenship were for American-born persons “subject to any foreign power” and for “Indians not taxed.” ...
...
The Fourteenth Amendment as drafted by the Joint Committee on Reconstruction in the spring of 1866 did not explicitly deal with citizenship. The Senate added what is now the first sentence, which grants both national and state citizenship in language quite similar to that of the Civil Rights statute, and the House agreed to the amendment. The basic principle of a federal rule of race-blind citizenship based on birth (and naturalization) was not in much dispute, although there was some debate about the restriction of the grant of citizenship to persons subject to the jurisdiction of the United States.
...
... And how should the first sentence’s restriction to persons “subject to the jurisdiction” of the United States be understood?  When adopted, that clause, which was drafted against the backdrop of the Civil Rights Act, was clearly understood to withhold birthright citizenship from the American-born children of foreign diplomats present in this country, because under international law diplomats and their families were largely immune from the legal control and the courts of their host country. The limiting clause also was understood not to grant birthright citizenship to various members of Indian tribes whose political relations with the United States limited its authority over the tribes’ members. The scope of the limiting clause is a matter of political controversy today. 
...




__





						Interpretation: The Citizenship Clause | The National Constitution Center
					

SECTION. 1. All persons born or naturalized in the United States, and subject to the jurisdiction thereof, are citizens of the United States and of the State wherein they reside. No State shall make or enforce any law which shall abridge the privileges or immunities of citizens of the United...



					constitutioncenter.org
				



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
First, we need to consider that this was passed over 150 years ago when "photo ID", passports, and visas weren't very common ... ;-)
Nor was there much tourism from foreign lands to the USA, hence the reference regarding children born to foreign diplomats, when today could include foreign visitors/tourists.

Second, When in the USA LEGALLY as a visitor/guest from a foreign nation, one is here with a passport (ID), a Visa (legal permission), and if intending to be here for a long duration, as say a student or intended immigrant, than one also has documentation from our Immigration Agency such as a 'Green Card'.
Passport and Visa indicate you are still a citizen of another nation, subject to it's jurisdiction though still expected to obey USA laws while here.  "Green Card" or similar documentation applies to those seeking extended stays and/or eventual naturalization as a USA citizen, which requires five years of residence to initiate.

Third, if you are here without a Visa (documented permission to be a foreign national in the USA) and proper endorsement on your passport, then you are here ILLEGALLY.  You would still be under the "jurisdiction" of the nation you came from (and/or were a citizen of).  There is an exception of sorts for short visits coming in from Canada or Mexico, but those require going through Customs at the border and being allowed permission to enter the USA.

BOTTOM LINE is, if not here with proper documentation and permission you are here (in USA) illegally, still subject to jurisdiction of the nation you were born in/came from and neither you nor any children you have born to you while in the USA have a legal right to USA citizenship.  Hence the 14th Amendment doesn't grant you that.  Citizenship by birth in the USA only applies if your parents were already USA citizens.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
For additional reference;
...
Listed below are the 128 civics questions and answers for the 2020 version of the civics test. 
These questions cover important topics about American government and history. The civics 
test is an oral test and the USCIS officer will ask you to answer 20 out of the 128 civics test 
questions. You must answer at least 12 questions (or 60%) correctly to pass the 2020 version  
of the civics test.

On the civics test, some answers may change because of elections or appointments. Visit 
uscis.gov/citizenship/testupdates to find any answers that may have changed on the civics 
test. You must answer the question with the name of the official serving at the time of your 
naturalization interview.   

Although USCIS is aware that there may be additional correct answers to the civics questions, 
applicants are encouraged to respond to the questions using the answers provided below.  
65/20 Special Consideration  

If you are 65 years old or older and have been living in the United States as a lawful permanent 
resident of the United States for 20 or more years, you may study just the 20 questions that 
have been marked with an asterisk (   * ) found at the end of each question. You may also take 
the civics test in the language of your choice. The USCIS officer will ask you to answer 10 out of 
the 20 civics test questions with an asterisk. You must answer at least 6 out of 10 questions (or 
60%) correctly to pass the 2020 version of the civics test.

128 Civics Questions and Answers (2020 version)
...


			https://www.uscis.gov/sites/default/files/document/crc/M_1778.pdf


----------



## Claudette

TNHarley 
Guess the dummy doesn't know Trump isn't POTUS anymore and can't issue and EO. LOL


----------



## surada

CrusaderFrank said:


> You never read Obama's autobiography



That flyleaf blurb was written by some junior editor, stupid.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

TNHarley said:


> And now leftists are against the govt pleading the fifth.
> Its psychologically amazing how a simple letter next to a name will make you guys beliefs change in an instant.


If you think about it, invoking 5th Amendment protection to not be compelled to incriminate oneself, is a right that "the people" have, that the government is not allowed to violate. 

The government has no 5th Amendment protection nor should anyone who is conducting government business on behalf of "the people".


----------



## TNHarley

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> If you think about it, invoking 5th Amendment protection to not be compelled to incriminate oneself, is a right that "the people" have, that the government is not allowed to violate.
> 
> The government has no 5th Amendment protection nor should anyone who is conducting government business on behalf of "the people".


I totally agree. The Constitution protects the people, not "the government"
The IRS lady, monica goodling, Alberto Gonzalez etc its all bullshit.


----------



## Rye Catcher

LA RAM FAN said:


> You're just a dumbass who believes everything the idiot box in the living room tells you.


Another ad hominem without any evidence.  The genre of Trumpanzees, damn liars and other miscreants.


----------



## bravoactual

Rye Catcher said:


> The already on going Congressional Committee investigating the events of Jan 6 has issued subpoenas on the rally and subsequent riot when a mob entered the Capitol Building ready to "fight like hell"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump to invoke executive privilege in Jan. 6 House probe
> 
> 
> Donald Trump intends to assert executive privilege in a congressional investigation into the Jan. 6 insurrection at the Capitol, a move that could prevent the testimony of onetime aides, according to a letter on behalf of the former president.  The letter went to at least some witnesses who were...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com



It might prove to difficult to issue such an order as the Traitor has no such power to do so.  Or maybe he is ordering his executive shit paper.


----------



## Rye Catcher

westwall said:


> Pot, meet kettle.  Pretty much every post you make is an infantile tantrum.


"infantile tantrum"?  Your set posts infantile tantrums in gross + [more than 144] threads attacking Democrats, liberals, progressives; President Biden and Vice President Harris with hysterical BIG LIES, and silly conspiracy stories without any probative evidence.

Your hyperbole is an example of your inability to write an expository essay, or any post that isn't a logical fallacy.  Your opinions are worthless.


----------



## Meister

TNHarley said:


> I totally agree. The Constitution protects the people, not "the government"



The Constitution does protect The People from the Government.
The government has cancelled that part of the Constitution.
Even now the government wants access to bank transactions of 600.00 and over


----------



## westwall

Rye Catcher said:


> Another ad hominem without any evidence.  The genre of Trumpanzees, damn liars and other miscreants.





"Russia, russia, russia."

Your projection is duly noted.


----------



## iceberg

Hellokitty said:


> We heard it a lot when it came to questioning Susan Rice and Obama...


and it was said it was bullshit. 

now it's OK. 

that's the problem. we apply standards to people, not situations.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Rye Catcher said:


> "infantile tantrum"?  Your set posts infantile tantrums in gross + [more than 144] threads attacking Democrats, liberals, progressives; President Biden and Vice President Harris with hysterical BIG LIES, and silly conspiracy stories without any probative evidence.
> 
> Your hyperbole is an example of your inability to write an expository essay, or any post that isn't a logical fallacy.  Your opinions are worthless.





Rye Catcher said:


> Your set posts infantile tantrums in gross + [more than 144] threads attacking Democrats, liberals, progressives; President Biden and Vice President Harris with hysterical BIG LIES, and silly conspiracy stories without any probative evidence.



How many did YOUR set post attacking President Trump?

What lies did they tell to impeach him twice?


and now comes, the


----------



## beagle9

Meister said:


> The Constitution does protect The People from the Government.
> The government has cancelled that part of the Constitution.
> Even now the government wants access to bank transactions of 600.00 and over


Gotta fight back administratively or get ready to have your world's turned over worse than they have ever been turned over in the last 6 months or more.


----------



## bravoactual

A former, voted out, no longer in office Traitor has no authority to issue any form Executive Order.  

PRESIDENT BIDEN has already stated that he will NOT support any form Executive Protection for the Traitor.  Only a sitting PRESIDENT (BIDEN) can issue an Executive Order.  The Traitor cannot.


----------



## WinterBorn

Trump has lost his mind.

Talking about issuing an executive order, which he has no power to do.

Releasing a statement saying republicans might not vote in the 2024 election.

And even endorsing Stacy Abrams (a liberal's liberal) for gov. of Georgia because Trump is still mad at Gov Kemp for following the rules instead of doing what Trump wanted.



So much childishness from the former president.


----------



## westwall

WinterBorn said:


> Trump has lost his mind.
> 
> Talking about issuing an executive order, which he has no power to do.
> 
> Releasing a statement saying republicans might not vote in the 2024 election.
> 
> And even endorsing Stacy Abrams (a liberal's liberal) for gov. of Georgia because Trump is still mad at Gov Kemp for following the rules instead of doing what Trump wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> So much childishness from the former president.







ummmm, it's fake news.


----------



## BULLDOG

westwall said:


> ummmm, it's fake news.













						Trump Keeps Promoting Democrats In Races Against Republicans Who Speak Out Against Him
					

Trump invited Stacey Abrams, a former Democratic candidate for governor, to replace Republican Gov. Brian Kemp during a rally in Georgia.




					www.buzzfeednews.com


----------



## Esdraelon

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Trump tries to cover up his role in the 1/6 rightwing terrorist attack on America's democracy.


Do you mean the one the FBI has admitted DIDN'T OCCUR?  I never assume that people are dumb until they prove it so I have to conclude that you're just an angry political hack.  It will be amusing to see your reaction to his re-election.  
I may not be around by that time so I'll make a prediction.  Lefties like you are already beginning to become nervous about the political fortunes of your party and even hacks understand how dismal Biden's numbers are and know that those numbers are apt to get worse.  IF we haven't fallen into some kind of Civil conflict before then, a Trump re-election will trigger the Left to begin a violent uprising all over the Blue cities and states.  Your media will understand that their message no longer carries enough weight to sway anyone who isn't already a supporter of the Left so they'll begin cheering on those who are demanding "removal of a Fascist" or some such idiocy. 
 The thing they really should consider is that THIS TIME, Trump supporters aren't going to just sit down and shut up.  We've been there, done that, and know there will be no justice for Trump or the rest of us.  We will not comply with the DC/media demands and we'll defend this nation and our families by whatever means are necessary.  No one on the Right wants chaos and bloodshed.  IF our choice is submission or conflict, the conflict will come.


----------



## BULLDOG

ESDRAELON said:


> Do you mean the one the FBI has admitted DIDN'T OCCUR?  I never assume that people are dumb until they prove it so I have to conclude that you're just an angry political hack.  It will be amusing to see your reaction to his re-election.
> I may not be around by that time so I'll make a prediction.  Lefties like you are already beginning to become nervous about the political fortunes of your party and even hacks understand how dismal Biden's numbers are and know that those numbers are apt to get worse.  IF we haven't fallen into some kind of Civil conflict before then, a Trump re-election will trigger the Left to begin a violent uprising all over the Blue cities and states.  Your media will understand that their message no longer carries enough weight to sway anyone who isn't already a supporter of the Left so they'll begin cheering on those who are demanding "removal of a Fascist" or some such idiocy.
> The thing they really should consider is that THIS TIME, Trump supporters aren't going to just sit down and shut up.  We've been there, done that, and know there will be no justice for Trump or the rest of us.  We will not comply with the DC/media demands and we'll defend this nation and our families by whatever means are necessary.  No one on the Right wants chaos and bloodshed.  IF our choice is submission or conflict, the conflict will come.


Your imagination is amazing. You should write short stories.


----------



## bravoactual

westwall said:


> ummmm, it's fake news.



You are obviously unclear on the concept.

Only a sitting U.S. President (Biden) can issue an Executive Order.  

Only a sitting U.S. President (Biden) has Executive Privilege.

Biden has made it clear he WILL NOT protect the Traitor..  

All the Traitor can do is on his golden shitter and poop.

The one thing the Traitor IS DOING IN CREATING ANOTHER CHARGE OF OBSTRUCTION OF JUSTICE.!


----------



## Rambunctious

Hey January 6 commission.....FUCK OFF!!!!!


----------



## meaner gene

Rambunctious said:


> Hey January 6 commission.....FUCK OFF!!!!!


I had an uncle who tried telling that to the draft board.

Guess how that worked out?


----------



## beautress

TNHarley said:


> Trump to issue executive order? Lolz OK Boomer


Do you think the fur will fly when he is reelected? i do!


----------



## BULLDOG

beautress said:


> Do you think the fur will fly when he is reelected? i do!


I think pigs will fly before he is reelected


----------



## meaner gene

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> If you think about it, invoking 5th Amendment protection to not be compelled to incriminate oneself, is a right that "the people" have, that the government is not allowed to violate.
> 
> The government has no 5th Amendment protection nor should anyone who is conducting government business on behalf of "the people".


This is true.  A government employee (or former employee) can't take any action, such as classifying information, in order to hide improper government actions.  
The person still has personal 5th amendment rights if he broke a law.  Even if he was just "following orders."


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

beagle9 said:


> Sure it does, especially when you got a bunch of rabid dogs trying to politically assassinate you, and all in hopes that he won't be able to run in 2024. This nation had best get it's moral compass back straight, because what goes around comes around. Witch hunts don't never end well for the hunter's.


Some think the Orange bag o' shit *deserves* political assassination. Go figure.

Just like you, those folks *won't* be swayed from this determination. And you *won't* relent from yours nor convince anyone else.

Seems like a total waste of time to me.


----------



## Coyote

CrusaderFrank said:


> At this point in the Trump President, Born in Kenya Barack was a distant memory, a rounding error, a pimple on the world's ass.  Biden is such a complete fuck up you guys talk about Trump wayyyyy more than CCP Joe Biden


For the last four years you goons obsessed about Obama and blamed him for every Trump fuck up.


----------



## meaner gene

BULLDOG said:


> I think pigs will fly before he is reelected


Trump is due for a deposition this monday.

It will be interesting to see how many times he "can't remember", or even pleads the 5th, which as Trump said about democrats

_“You see the mob takes the Fifth,” he said. “If you’re innocent, why are you taking the Fifth Amendment?”_


----------



## Rambunctious

meaner gene said:


> I had an uncle who tried telling that to the draft board.
> 
> Guess how that worked out?


This is a rigged commission full of Trump haters...the draft board has nothing to do with this debate....


----------



## meaner gene

Rambunctious said:


> This is a rigged commission full of Trump haters...the draft board has nothing to do with this debate....


Government boards and commissions have the same legal power to carry out their mission.  Telling the board to "f-off" never ends well.


----------



## WinterBorn

More and more republicans are distancing themselves from Trump.    Even his own children are backing away.

Give it 3 more years and he won't even be the GOP nominee.


----------



## BULLDOG

Rambunctious said:


> This is a rigged commission full of Trump haters...the draft board has nothing to do with this debate....


It's hard to find a sane person who isn't a trump hater. He worked so hard to make people hate him.


----------



## Rambunctious

meaner gene said:


> Government boards and commissions have the same legal power to carry out their mission.  Telling the board to "f-off" never ends well.


I don't accept this boards authority and make up...its rigged and so its final word won't move the needle with the American people one inch....


----------



## Rambunctious

BULLDOG said:


> It's hard to find a sane person who isn't a trump hater. He worked so hard to make people hate him.


But its the insane that hates Trump and voted for the catastrophe in the white house today....


----------



## Esdraelon

Care4all said:


> Executive privilege is attached to the WH not an individual out of office. Even if he tries Biden could have something to say about that.





bravoactual said:


> No claim of Executive Privilege by an individual who is NOT the Chief Executive. *Only the current Chief Executive *can make such claim or grant such a claim and no such claim has been granted by PRESDIENT BIDEN.


For your reading pleasure:








						Executive Privilege 101
					

Ian Millhiser provides a primer for the Kagan nomination process on what executive privilege is, why some documents can’t be disclosed, and how to overcome it.




					www.americanprogress.org
				



*"Either the sitting president or a former president during whose term an allegedly privileged document was created may assert executive privilege".*

Trump has every right to assert EP but there are no guarantees it will be granted.  As a rule, courts have a better chance of stopping it than Congressional committees.

"The Supreme Court held in _United States v. Nixon_, for example, that a claim of executive privilege will normally be defeated when the privileged information is needed *to provide evidence in a criminal trial*—although the strong presumption against revealing information that would jeopardize national security would control even in this instance."

The last time I checked, Congress cannot put citizens on trial for crimes.  That's no guarantee they won't find a receptive judge who will rule against Trump's assertion of privilege but he can easily appeal and SCOTUS would hear it because it deals with the separation of power issues.  Democrats have developed a suicide-bomber approach to dealing with all things Trump and it may well bite them in the ass far into the future.  Every time SCOTUS renders a decision on separation of powers issues, the law gets more 'set in stone".  What helps Harry Reid in 2013, blows up on the Dems in Trump's term.  Precedent-setting can be a dangerous move.


----------



## WinterBorn

Rambunctious said:


> I don't accept this boards authority and make up...its rigged and so its final word won't move the needle with the American people one inch....



Whether you accept the board's authority does not change a thing.   They have the legal power to hold people responsible for the Jan 6th attacks.


----------



## meaner gene

Rambunctious said:


> I don't accept this boards authority and make up...its rigged and so its final word won't move the needle with the American people one inch....


You don't represent the American people, and your opinion doesn't chang their legal authority.


----------



## meaner gene

Rambunctious said:


> I don't accept this boards authority and make up..


That's actually close to what my uncle told the draft board.

Guess how that worked out?


----------



## Rambunctious

WinterBorn said:


> Whether you accept the board's authority does not change a thing.   They have the legal power to hold people responsible for the Jan 6th attacks.


They can't arrest Trump so what do you think this will do?...its a farce and the American people know it...the GOP pleaded with Pelosi to be fair or risk creating a political show that won't go anywhere.....but she didn't listen...once again her hatred for Trump over rides her desire for justice....and common sense....we see it here all the time by you Trump haters....he really fucked your heads up good....


----------



## Rambunctious

meaner gene said:


> You don't represent the American people, and your opinion doesn't chang their legal authority.


Never said I did....what legal authority??? lmao


----------



## BULLDOG

ESDRAELON said:


> For your reading pleasure:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Executive Privilege 101
> 
> 
> Ian Millhiser provides a primer for the Kagan nomination process on what executive privilege is, why some documents can’t be disclosed, and how to overcome it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanprogress.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Either the sitting president or a former president during whose term an allegedly privileged document was created may assert executive privilege".*
> 
> Trump has every right to assert EP but there are no guarantees it will be granted.  As a rule, courts have a better chance of stopping it than Congressional committees.
> 
> "The Supreme Court held in _United States v. Nixon_, for example, that a claim of executive privilege will normally be defeated when the privileged information is needed *to provide evidence in a criminal trial*—although the strong presumption against revealing information that would jeopardize national security would control even in this instance."
> 
> The last time I checked, Congress cannot put citizens on trial for crimes.  That's no guarantee they won't find a receptive judge who will rule against Trump's assertion of privilege but he can easily appeal and SCOTUS would hear it because it deals with the separation of power issues.  Democrats have developed a suicide-bomber approach to dealing with all things Trump and it may well bite them in the ass far into the future.  Every time SCOTUS renders a decision on separation of powers issues, the law gets more 'set in stone".  What helps Harry Reid in 2013, blows up on the Dems in Trump's term.  Precedent-setting can be a dangerous move.


The white house has already said it will not defend Trump's claim. It's doubtful that trump's personal lawyers are capable of helping him much. They are all known fruitcakes.


----------



## WinterBorn

Rambunctious said:


> They can't arrest Trump so what do you think this will do?...its a farce and the American people know it...the GOP pleaded with Pelosi to be fair or risk creating a political show that won't go anywhere.....but she didn't listen...once again her hatred for Trump over rides her desire for justice....and common sense....we see it here all the time by you Trump haters....he really fucked your heads up good....



He hasn't fucked up my head at all.   I am not a party hack for either side.

And if Trump is found to have been responsible for any part of the events of January 6th, why can't he be arrested?


----------



## BULLDOG

Rambunctious said:


> They can't arrest Trump so what do you think this will do?...its a farce and the American people know it...the GOP pleaded with Pelosi to be fair or risk creating a political show that won't go anywhere.....but she didn't listen...once again her hatred for Trump over rides her desire for justice....and common sense....we see it here all the time by you Trump haters....he really fucked your heads up good....


Pelosi tried to get repubs to participate, but they refused.


----------



## meaner gene

ESDRAELON said:


> For your reading pleasure:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Executive Privilege 101
> 
> 
> Ian Millhiser provides a primer for the Kagan nomination process on what executive privilege is, why some documents can’t be disclosed, and how to overcome it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanprogress.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Either the sitting president or a former president during whose term an allegedly privileged document was created may assert executive privilege".*


I read it, and what you omitted is that the privilege for former presidents is from Executive Order 13489 -- Presidential Records.  Which only applies to records held by the national archives of former presidents.

The executive privilege Trump is trying to invoke doesn't cover documents in the national archive.


----------



## meaner gene

Rambunctious said:


> They can't arrest Trump so what do you think this will do?..


This is where you're wrong.  The USSC has already upheld congresses "inherent contempt" authority to have the sergeant at arms arrest those who defy a congressional subpoena.  Although not invoked often, that doesn't prevent its use now.


----------



## Penelope

Rambunctious said:


> They can't arrest Trump so what do you think this will do?...its a farce and the American people know it...the GOP pleaded with Pelosi to be fair or risk creating a political show that won't go anywhere.....but she didn't listen...once again her hatred for Trump over rides her desire for justice....and common sense....we see it here all the time by you Trump haters....he really fucked your heads up good....


Why would you want someone that's a loser, like the house and senate were lost 2018 and tramp lost the election. Time to call him a loser, like he is.


----------



## Colin norris

Rye Catcher said:


> The already on going Congressional Committee investigating the events of Jan 6 has issued subpoenas on the rally and subsequent riot when a mob entered the Capitol Building ready to "fight like hell"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump to invoke executive privilege in Jan. 6 House probe
> 
> 
> Donald Trump intends to assert executive privilege in a congressional investigation into the Jan. 6 insurrection at the Capitol, a move that could prevent the testimony of onetime aides, according to a letter on behalf of the former president.  The letter went to at least some witnesses who were...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com



If trump does anything he will incriminate himself immediately.  I know he's dumb but surely he would take advice this time. 

He won't be issuing anything but bile and venom. Who's listening to that fat dinosaur nowadays?


----------



## Rambunctious

WinterBorn said:


> He hasn't fucked up my head at all.   I am not a party hack for either side.
> 
> And if Trump is found to have been responsible for any part of the events of January 6th, why can't he be arrested?


So you are a middle roader...how easy a choice to make in times like these...its the *I'm better than you crowd because I don't take sides*  that are responsible for the nations decline....pick a team be a man and stand up for what you believe...I have more respect for Dr love than you...at least he fights for what he believes....


----------



## meaner gene

Rambunctious said:


> So you are a middle roader...how easy a choice to make in times like these...its the *I'm better than you crowd because I don't take sides*  that are responsible for the nations decline....pick a team be a man and stand up for what you believe...I have more respect for Dr love than you...at least he fights for what he believes....


I have a lot of respect for independents.  They aren't brainwashed into picking a side and sticking with it.  They choose based on issues, and not party symbols.  And they're actually the ones who decide close elections.


----------



## Rambunctious

meaner gene said:


> I have a lot of respect for independents.  They aren't brainwashed into picking a side and sticking with it.  They choose based on issues, and not party symbols.  And they're actually the ones who decide close elections.


They are dishonest....everyone has an ideology very few have the guts to voice it.....


----------



## WinterBorn

Rambunctious said:


> So you are a middle roader...how easy a choice to make in times like these...its the *I'm better than you crowd because I don't take sides*  that are responsible for the nations decline....pick a team be a man and stand up for what you believe...I have more respect for Dr love than you...at least he fights for what he believes....



I stand up for what I believe.   And I do so at the risk of standing alone.   I think for myself and I vote for candidates I believe will be best for our nation.

You, however, are always with the crowd, parroting the words you hear.


----------



## Rambunctious

WinterBorn said:


> I stand up for what I believe.   And I do so at the risk of standing alone.   I think for myself and I vote for candidates I believe will be best for our nation.
> 
> You, however, are always with the crowd, parroting the words you hear.


This ain't our grandpas political battle between two sides both patriotic and dedicated to the best interest of our nation...this is a battle for the nation as it was founded....and side sitters are the problem....


----------



## beagle9

meaner gene said:


> Trump is due for a deposition this monday.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how many times he "can't remember", or even pleads the 5th, which as Trump said about democrats
> 
> _“You see the mob takes the Fifth,” he said. “If you’re innocent, why are you taking the Fifth Amendment?”_


He'll take the 5th all the way to re-election, because he isn't bound to obeying any witch hunt the leftist Democrat's conjure up against him for obvious political purposes. Get ready for Trump, because "he'll be bauck", and his support will be off the chain. The Democrat's are blowing it big time, because they undoubtedly don't realize just how far down the rabid, not rabbit hole they are going.


----------



## WinterBorn

Rambunctious said:


> This ain't our grandpas political battle between two sides both patriotic and dedicated to the best interest of our nation...this is a battle for the nation as it was founded....and side sitters are the problem....



I am not sitting on the side.   I am simply not following either of the corrupt political parties.


----------



## beagle9

WinterBorn said:


> He hasn't fucked up my head at all.   I am not a party hack for either side.
> 
> And if Trump is found to have been responsible for any part of the events of January 6th, why can't he be arrested?


He lives rent free in your head, so go tell your bullcrap to someone that might believe you, because no one is dumb as you think they are to believe that Trump ain't living rent free in your head. lol


----------



## Rambunctious

WinterBorn said:


> I am not sitting on the side.   I am simply not following either of the corrupt political parties.


Me either...that's why I support Trump...


----------



## Rambunctious

WinterBorn said:


> And if Trump is found to have been responsible for any part of the events of January 6th, why can't he be arrested?


I would sure love to hear your description of how Trump could of even been close to "responsible" for 1-6 because to most Americans its a farce...Trump did nothing wrong and this stacked commission only shows how scared the dems are of Trump...and you fit right in to that crowd...so please don't give me the I'm an independent BS....


----------



## bravoactual

Putin's Butt Boy will lie the depo, that is after all, the only thing that fuck faced Traitor knows how to do.


----------



## meaner gene

Rambunctious said:


> I would sure love to hear your description of how Trump could of even been close to "responsible" for 1-6 because to most Americans its a farce...Trump did nothing wrong and this stacked commission only shows how scared the dems are of Trump...and you fit right in to that crowd...so please don't give me the I'm an independent BS....


Five dead, millions in damage, over 500 indictments.  Yet you claim that nothing happened that day.


----------



## Rambunctious

Rambunctious said:


> I would sure love to hear your description of how Trump could of even been close to "responsible" for 1-6 because to most Americans its a farce...Trump did nothing wrong and this stacked commission only shows how scared the dems are of Trump...and you fit right in to that crowd...so please don't give me the independent BS....





meaner gene said:


> Five dead, millions in damage, over 500 indictments.  Yet you claim that nothing happened that day.


Five dead???? what five?....millions of dollars???says who?...you are CNN brainwashed....no one but Ashli died that day....either you don't know that or you are a liar...which is it?....


----------



## WinterBorn

beagle9 said:


> He lives rent free in your head, so go tell your bullcrap to someone that might believe you, because no one is dumb as you think they are to believe that Trump ain't living rent free in your head. lol



LMAO!!    Trump doesn't live in my head at all.    I see him in my news feeds, like many other people in the news.

That is it.


----------



## Rambunctious

WinterBorn said:


> LMAO!!    Trump doesn't live in my head at all.    I see him in my news feeds, like many other people in the news.
> 
> That is it.


You seem a little afraid he may make a run...


----------



## WinterBorn

Rambunctious said:


> Five dead???? what five?....millions of dollars???says who?...you are CNN brainwashed....no one but Ashli died that day....either you don't know that or you are a liar...which is it?....



Roseanne Boyland died that day.   Trampled to death by the crowd.     Don't you remember her?   There were pics of her from earlier in the day waving a Don't Tread On Me flag.


----------



## meaner gene

bravoactual said:


> Putin's Butt Boy will lie the depo, that is after all, the only thing that fuck faced Traitor knows how to do.


I'm not sure what his lawyers will allow him to do.  It's obvious if Trump lies under oath, that he can be prosecuted for perjury, with no form of immunity available to him.

He could invoke the 5th or that he doesn't remember, hundreds of times, but that won't look good on the transcripts which will inevitably be released.

His best choice is to tell the truth, but that only proves his guilt in the lawsuit.


----------



## WinterBorn

Rambunctious said:


> You seem a little afraid he may make a run...



I have no doubt he will make a run.   But the Dems hate him.  The Independents don't want him back in office.   And more and more Republicans are abandoning him.


----------



## Rambunctious

WinterBorn said:


> I have no doubt he will make a run.   But the Dems hate him.  The Independents don't want him back in office.   And more and more Republicans are abandoning him.


I don't see that evidence anywhere...when he can still draw stadiums full of supporters...you are a victim of misinformation....


----------



## meaner gene

Rambunctious said:


> Five dead???? what five?....millions of dollars???says who?...you are CNN brainwashed....no one but Ashli died that day....either you don't know that or you are a liar...which is it?....


These Are the 5 People Who Died in the Capitol Riot
Brian Sicknick · Ashli Babbitt · Kevin Greeson · Justin Cave  Rosanne Boyland


----------



## Rambunctious

meaner gene said:


> These Are the 5 People Who Died in the Capitol Riot
> Brian Sicknick · Ashli Babbitt · Kevin Greeson · Justin Cave  Rosanne Boyland


The only one that died on that day by violent ends was Ashli...prove me wrong....


----------



## WinterBorn

Rambunctious said:


> I don't see that evidence anywhere...when he can still draw stadiums full of supporters...you are a victim of misinformation....



Stadiums full of cheering fans is great.   He got that in 2020 too.  But not when you need the millions of votes necessary to win the election.


----------



## meaner gene

Rambunctious said:


> I don't see that evidence anywhere...when he can still draw stadiums full of supporters...you are a victim of misinformation....


Trumps problem is he can draw stadiums of supporters, but those numbers were minuscule compared to Bidens 81 million voters.

Voters fill states, not just stadiums.


----------



## WinterBorn

Rambunctious said:


> The only one that died on that day by violent ends was Ashli...prove me wrong....



I think being trampled by a crowd is pretty violent.    But only one person was shot.


----------



## Esdraelon

meaner gene said:


> I read it, and what you omitted is that the privilege for former presidents is from Executive Order 13489 -- Presidential Records.  Which only applies to records held by the national archives of former presidents.
> 
> The executive privilege Trump is trying to invoke doesn't cover documents in the national archive.


Then it shouldn't be something to take to court.  Let's see how that works out.


----------



## beagle9

meaner gene said:


> Five dead, millions in damage, over 500 indictments.  Yet you claim that nothing happened that day.


Nothing that Trump caused, so that's that. Trump 2024.


----------



## meaner gene

Rambunctious said:


> The only one that died on that day *by violent ends* was Ashli...prove me wrong....


Except that wasn't the question.

I said five died, and you claimed the information was wrong.  If you want to move the goal posts after losing the game, you need to just take your ball and go home.


----------



## Rambunctious

WinterBorn said:


> Stadiums full of cheering fans is great.   He got that in 2020 too.  But not when you need the millions of votes necessary to win the election.


Trump won.....no one will ever convince me otherwise...in a covid mailout election we have never done anything like before?...I'm sorry...too many holes in the security of the ballots.....


----------



## meaner gene

WinterBorn said:


> Stadiums full of cheering fans is great.   He got that in 2020 too.  But not when you need the millions of votes necessary to win the election.


Exactly as I said.  You need voters that fill states, and not just stadiums.


----------



## Rambunctious

meaner gene said:


> Except that wasn't the question.
> 
> I said five died, and you claimed the information was wrong.  If you want to move the goal posts after losing the game, you need to just take your ball and go home.


The other four died from other health problems not related to the protest....so you are a liar...thanks for showing us all....


----------



## WinterBorn

Rambunctious said:


> The other four died from other health problems not related to the protest....so you are a liar...thanks for showing us all....



What health problem did Roseanne Borland have?    She was trampled.


----------



## Rambunctious

WinterBorn said:


> I think being trampled by a crowd is pretty violent.    But only one person was shot.


Who was trampled?....


----------



## Esdraelon

BULLDOG said:


> The white house has already said it will not defend Trump's claim. It's doubtful that trump's personal lawyers are capable of helping him much. They are all known fruitcakes.


He's taking it to court.  If he didn't have the legal standing to do so, he wouldn't be able to take it there.  To my knowledge, EVERY piece of presidential communication has to be sent to the national archives.  As such, every piece of it can be reviewed to judge if it is eligible for the assertion of privilege.  If it's denied, that can be appealed.  Your commission is political and they'll drag it out well into next year.  That might seem like a good thing but your senile perv is losing poll ground every day that passes...


----------



## Rambunctious

WinterBorn said:


> What health problem did Roseanne Borland have?    She was trampled.











						Capitol Rioter Rosanne Boyland Died From Drug Overdose, Not Trampling
					

The D.C. Medical Examiner’s Office released the final causes of death for four people who died amid the Jan. 6 insurrection.



					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## Rambunctious

meaner gene said:


> Except that wasn't the question.
> 
> I said five died, and you claimed the information was wrong.  If you want to move the goal posts after losing the game, you need to just take your ball and go home.











						Capitol Rioter Rosanne Boyland Died From Drug Overdose, Not Trampling
					

The D.C. Medical Examiner’s Office released the final causes of death for four people who died amid the Jan. 6 insurrection.



					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## WinterBorn

Rambunctious said:


> Capitol Rioter Rosanne Boyland Died From Drug Overdose, Not Trampling
> 
> 
> The D.C. Medical Examiner’s Office released the final causes of death for four people who died amid the Jan. 6 insurrection.
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedailybeast.com



Oh, so she was a patriotic dopehead?   Still funnier if she was trampled after waving the Don't Tread On Me flag.


----------



## meaner gene

ESDRAELON said:


> Then it shouldn't be something to take to court.  Let's see how that works out.



You know Trumps record in taking things, like the election, to court.  His problem with executive privilege is that it it belongs to the office, not to the person holding, or who held the office.
And the current office of the president is rejecting invoking executive privilege for the january 6th investigation.


----------



## Lastamender

Golfing Gator said:


> how many times during his reign did we hear "if you have nothing to hide, why not answer the questions?"


Apply that to the fraud.


----------



## meaner gene

Rambunctious said:


> Trump won.....no one will ever convince me otherwise...


Actually that's the sad part of being a republican partisan.


----------



## meaner gene

Rambunctious said:


> The other four died from other health problems not related to the protest....so you are a liar...thanks for showing us all....


They died at the Capitol, during the protest at the Capitol.  You disputed both the body count, and the damage done.

You're in denial that anything happened on January 6th.


----------



## WinterBorn

Why are none of the Trump fanboys angry about Trump endorsing Stacy Abrams???


----------



## meaner gene

ESDRAELON said:


> He's taking it to court.  If he didn't have the legal standing to do so, he wouldn't be able to take it there.


Anybody can take anything to court.  The issue of standing isn't determined until a motion is submitted to the judge. Which can take months


----------



## meaner gene

Rambunctious said:


> Capitol Rioter Rosanne Boyland Died From Drug Overdose, Not Trampling
> 
> 
> The D.C. Medical Examiner’s Office released the final causes of death for four people who died amid the Jan. 6 insurrection.
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedailybeast.com


Did you count to five yet?


----------



## Lastamender

meaner gene said:


> Actually that's the sad part of being a republican partisan.


It is a side effect of common sense.


----------



## Rambunctious

WinterBorn said:


> Oh, so she was a patriotic dopehead?   Still funnier if she was trampled after waving the Don't Tread On Me flag.


She stroked out from drugs...no one shot her...no one hit her in the head she got caught up in a crowd she willingly engaged with...you libs make it sound as if five people were killed by protestors and that's not the truth...so you too are now engaging in falsehoods....


----------



## beagle9

meaner gene said:


> Exactly as I said.  You need voters that fill states, and not just stadiums.


Why the polls then ? Should we just go stealth with the elections, otherwise just eliminate any type of pre-gauging prior to the election day ???? Yeah right in your dreams maybe. All the gauges and meters showed Trump winning, and then like a thief in the night, it was then stolen from Trump because all the indicators said it was. Then the court's were afraid to go against what it thought was a well oiled machine, and all because it don't have consensus any longer on the benches. Between the brainwashing, collaboration, and co-conspirators working to oust Trump, they successfully did so beyond their wildest dreams. 

Someday a complete investigatory analysis will be conducted, and after all the insane policies the leftist are attempting to get through, it won't be favorable for Democrat's.


----------



## Esdraelon

WinterBorn said:


> And if Trump is found to have been responsible for any part of the events of January 6th, why can't he be arrested?


He doesn't have the protection against indictment now but the idea that this committee is going to find something substantial that wasn't found by the FBI is pretty remote.  IF they do, it will reek of politics and that helps his run in 2024.  
Also, it's been nearly 10 months, and not one of the 600+ they've arrested for being there that day has been charged with "insurrection" or any other of the buzz words the media have been spewing.  The vast majority of the charges have been for trespassing or damaging government property.  No weapons charges, no arson, in short, none of them did anything worthy of prison.  If good cases were to be made, they'd have been made much earlier.  These people are being pressured to plead and most of them will because no one has the $ to fight a crooked DC.  
It will be interesting to see how the court cases on privilege are decided.  Historically, they've usually gone in favor of the president.


----------



## meaner gene

Rambunctious said:


> She stroked out from drugs...no one shot her...no one hit her in the head she got caught up in a crowd she willingly engaged with...you libs make it sound as if five people were killed by protestors and that's not the truth...so you too are now engaging in falsehoods....


And yet, she was one of 5 people who died that day at the capitol.


----------



## Rambunctious

ESDRAELON said:


> He doesn't have the protection against indictment now but the idea that this committee is going to find something substantial that wasn't found by the FBI is pretty remote.  IF they do, it will reek of politics and that helps his run in 2024.
> Also, it's been nearly 10 months, and not one of the 600+ they've arrested for being there that day has been charged with "insurrection" or any other of the buzz words the media have been spewing.  The vast majority of the charges have been for trespassing or damaging government property.  No weapons charges, no arson, in short, none of them did anything worthy of prison.  If good cases were to be made, they'd have been made much earlier.  These people are being pressured to plead and most of them will because no one has the $ to fight a crooked DC.
> It will be interesting to see how the court cases on privilege are decided.  Historically, they've usually gone in favor of the president.


Great points....


----------



## Rambunctious

meaner gene said:


> And yet, she was one of 5 people who died that day at the capitol.


LOL she was on Trump's side....see how far you now have moved from 5 dead?.....LMAO


----------



## meaner gene

beagle9 said:


> Why the polls then ? Should we just go stealth with the elections, otherwise just eliminate any type of pre-gauging prior to the election day ????


Poll to your hearts content.  But in the end the only poll that counts is the one on election day.


----------



## Esdraelon

Rambunctious said:


> I would sure love to hear your description of how Trump could of even been close to "responsible" for 1-6 because to most Americans its a farce...Trump did nothing wrong and this stacked commission only shows how scared the dems are of Trump...and you fit right in to that crowd...so please don't give me the I'm an independent BS....


Unless they can convict him of treason, there is no Federal charge that would lead to a conviction that would disqualify him from running.  It's a purely political exercise and they'll discover that all it will accomplish is to strengthen his base.  They've NEVER been able to shake his support.  After another 3 years of the disaster going on due to the decisions made in the name of that meat-puppet, the Democrat losses could easily be of historic proportions.  The one thing that might help the Left, ironically, will be a Republican win next year.  At that point, the Dems can begin to trot out the same old song and dance about the big meany Republicans stopping them from doing God's work for 'the people".


----------



## meaner gene

beagle9 said:


> All the gauges and meters showed Trump winning, and then like a thief in the night, it was then stolen from Trump because all the indicators said it was.


Actually even Rasmussen right before the election predicted Trump would lose.









						White House Watch
					

President Trump and Democrat Joe Biden are in a near tie in Rasmussen Reports’ final White House Watch survey before Election Day.




					www.rasmussenreports.com
				




White House Watch
Biden 48%, Trump 47%
Monday, November 02, 2020


----------



## Rambunctious

ESDRAELON said:


> Unless they can convict him of treason, there is no Federal charge that would lead to a conviction that would disqualify him from running.  It's a purely political exercise and they'll discover that all it will accomplish is to strengthen his base.  They've NEVER been able to shake his support.  After another 3 years of the disaster going on due to the decisions made in the name of that meat-puppet, the Democrat losses could easily be of historic proportions.  The one thing that might help the Left, ironically, will be a Republican win next year.  At that point, the Dems can begin to trot out the same old song and dance about the big meany Republicans stopping them from doing God's work for 'the people".


Exactly right...they are trying to smear him and it won't work...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Rye Catcher said:


> I don't think you're angry; you're a bigot, a liar and a Trumpanzee.  Prove you are not all of these character flaws!


This account is Mal doing a WryCatcher, imitation, correct?


----------



## Esdraelon

meaner gene said:


> Poll to your hearts content.  But in the end the only poll that counts is the one on election day.


Right, you are.  I'm sure Rassmussen's 38% isn't trustworthy.  The truth is clear.  Biden never got 81 million votes and it would take a partisan hack to even imagine it was possible.  The proof of that is seen in the collapse of his numbers.  He literally has no base.  Or, if he does, even they are losing heart over his feeble ass.  The worst news in that last poll wasn't the overall numbers.  It was the HUGE swing against him by Independents.   He may well succumb to illness or have his cabinet use the 25th against him but that would actually make things worse.  Heels up is loathed by both sides.
If Trump runs in '24, he'll win.  If he decides to just be Kingmaker, DeSantis will win.  Hell, almost ANYONE would be better than a Democrat after the country watches the chaos for another few years.


----------



## meaner gene

ESDRAELON said:


> He doesn't have the protection against indictment now but the idea that this committee is going to find something substantial that wasn't found by the FBI is pretty remote.  IF they do, it will reek of politics and that helps his run in 2024.
> Also, it's been nearly 10 months, and not one of the 600+ they've arrested for being there that day has been charged with "insurrection" or any other of the buzz words the media have been spewing.


You know that a charge of insurrection to be sustained means you have to prove who was leading the group.  And conspirators don't like confessing to such crimes.  This is like an onion slowly being peeled back layer by layer until the leader in the center is arrived at.


----------



## meaner gene

Rambunctious said:


> LOL she was on Trump's side....see how far you now have moved from 5 dead?.....LMAO


I said 5 dead.  That's the absolute truth.  It's a simple body count.  And even you posted verification I was right.


----------



## meaner gene

ESDRAELON said:


> Unless they can convict him of treason, there is no Federal charge that would lead to a conviction that would disqualify him from running.


Trump can run, but the logistics of trying to fill stadiums of supporters is pretty tough when you're only allowed one visitor at a time when you're in jail.


----------



## Rambunctious

meaner gene said:


> I said 5 dead.  That's the absolute truth.  It's a simple body count.  And even you posted verification I was right.


How many died on 1-6 by the hands of the protesters?....you are swimming in propaganda...do you want to discuss the nation wide riots brought to us by blue state leaders?....


----------



## beagle9

meaner gene said:


> Trump can run, but the logistics of trying to fill stadiums of supporters is pretty tough when you're only allowed one visitor at a time when you're in jail.


You are alot of laughs ya know.. Thanks for your constantly confirming that the Democrat's are engaging in and/or sustaining a coup on Trump that extends into 2024.


----------



## meaner gene

Rambunctious said:


> How many died on 1-6 by the hands of the protesters?....


Now that's a completely different question.  I said 5 died at the Capitol.
And then you claimed I was wrong.


meaner gene said:


> Five dead, millions in damage, over 500 indictments.  Yet you claim that nothing
> happened that day.





Rambunctious said:


> Five dead???? what five?....millions of dollars???says who?...you are CNN
> brainwashed....no one but Ashli died that day....either you don't know that or you are a liar...which is it?....


*Nobody but Ashli died that day?*
That was your  claim, before you posted a link to the other four deaths at the Capitol.


----------



## meaner gene

Rambunctious said:


> Five dead???? what five?....millions of dollars???says who?...you are CNN
> brainwashed....no one but Ashli died that day....either you don't know that or you are a liar...which is it?....


*Nobody but Ashli died that day?*

I hope you  told the DC coroner that.  He did an autopsy on four other people they put into body bags that day at the Capitol.


----------



## Rye Catcher

WillHaftawaite said:


> How many did YOUR set post attacking President Trump?
> 
> What lies did they tell to impeach him twice?
> 
> 
> and now comes, the


S#1:  I haven't counted, nor have you.

S#2;  None.  Prove "they" lied both times.

S#3:  And now comes the ad hominem.


----------



## beagle9

meaner gene said:


> Now that's a completely different question.  I said 5 died at the Capitol.
> And then you claimed I was wrong.
> 
> 
> *Nobody but Ashli died that day?*
> That was your  claim, before you posted a link to the other four deaths at the Capitol.


Was he talking about the direct meaning of died that day, otherwise being in the sense that it was caused by a direct involvement in the struggle or as a result of said struggle that caused direct injuries all due too when Ashlie passed that day ??? Otherwise was he trying to say that the other death's weren't directly related to the struggles that day, so they don't count in the scheme of thing's ??

If so I can understand it or well maybe not because I sure wasn't there that day to know any better about it all. Hmmmm.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Rye Catcher said:


> S#1:  I haven't counted, nor have you.
> 
> S#2;  None.  Prove "they" lied both times.
> 
> S#3:  And now comes the ad hominem.


and you prove, once again, you have your head firmly  up your partisan ass.


----------



## Rambunctious

meaner gene said:


> *Nobody but Ashli died that day?*
> 
> I hope you  told the DC coroner that.  He did an autopsy on four other people they put into body bags that day at the Capitol.


Only one body bag was used on that day...for Ashli...no one else died on that day at the Capitol....stop believing the lies....


----------



## M14 Shooter

Rye Catcher said:


> The already on going Congressional Committee investigating...


How do you not understand executive privilege and executive orders are not the same thing?


----------



## Delldude

meaner gene said:


> Poll to your hearts content.  But in the end the only poll that counts is the one on election day.


Like Biden says, depends on who counts the votes.


----------



## Stann

Delldude said:


> Like Biden says, depends on who counts the votes.


Correct, we never had such a dishonest president like trump before, attempting to get Republicans in the election board system to undermine the voting process.


----------



## Delldude

Stann said:


> Correct, we never had such a dishonest president like trump before, attempting to get Republicans in the election board system to undermine the voting process.


Actually, it was dem lawyers in the swing states using the Judicial branch to usurp the Legislative branch.......over vehement objects of GOP.

And that saying Biden likes, is from Stalin, I think.


----------



## Stann

Delldude said:


> Actually, it was dem lawyers in the swing states using the Judicial branch to usurp the Legislative branch.......over vehement objects of GOP.
> 
> And that saying Biden likes, is from Stalin, I think.


The most corrupt president the United States ever had attempted to corrupt election process; his Republican followers are altering voting rights to disenfranchised millions of voters. That's why we need a federal voting Rights act to protect us from what the Republicans are trying to do.


----------



## Stann

Delldude said:


> Actually, it was dem lawyers in the swing states using the Judicial branch to usurp the Legislative branch.......over vehement objects of GOP.
> 
> And that saying Biden likes, is from Stalin, I think.


https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/what-voter-suppression-looks-like:rejected ballots Dec01,2021


----------



## Delldude

Stann said:


> The most corrupt president the United States ever had attempted to corrupt election process; his Republican followers are altering voting rights to disenfranchised millions of voters. That's why we need a federal voting Rights act to protect us from what the Republicans are trying to do.


You mean from states like Delaware?

What are the Republicans trying to do, anyway.

Talking points, please.


----------



## Delldude

Stann said:


> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/what-voter-suppression-looks-like:rejected ballots Dec01,2021


LOL...opens up the MSN news page....LOL


----------



## Care4all

Delldude said:


> Actually, it was dem lawyers in the swing states using the Judicial branch to usurp the Legislative branch.......over vehement objects of GOP.
> 
> And that saying Biden likes, is from Stalin, I think.


So it was done legally, not fraudulently...and the Rs had every opportunity to make their case for objection in all levels of the court systems involved, didn't they?

What changes did the gopers object to and in what states, and why did they object to the changes???


----------



## Samofvt

Stann said:


> That's why we need a federal [everything] to protect us ...


Sooooooooooo typical.  You can't control your own State government, but you think you will have better luck if it's removed even further to the federal level?  Wowwwwwwwzer, is someone not competent about how things work.

By implementing a federally controlled election system, you will basically abolish the independent States.


----------



## Old Rocks

Delldude said:


> You mean from states like Delaware?
> 
> What are the Republicans trying to do, anyway.
> 
> Talking points, please.


Not to worry about talking points. Legal points are what is coming down the pike for Trump and his cabal of criminals. Many felony charges, and long jail times.


----------



## Delldude

Old Rocks said:


> Not to worry about talking points. Legal points are what is coming down the pike for Trump and his cabal of criminals. Many felony charges, and long jail times.



Make a wish...


----------



## Delldude

Care4all said:


> So it was done legally, not fraudulently...and the Rs had every opportunity to make their case for objection in all levels of the court systems involved, didn't they?
> 
> What changes did the gopers object to and in what states, and why did they object to the changes???


If you call it legally, by going to the judicial branches in the battleground and a few other states to get judges to legislate from the bench, bypassing those states legislative processes and instituting unconstitutional election law changes violating those states constitutions.

That would be election fraud.


----------



## HikerGuy83

Stann said:


> The most corrupt president the United States ever had attempted to corrupt election process; his Republican followers are altering voting rights to disenfranchised millions of voters. That's why we need a federal voting Rights act to protect us from what the Republicans are trying to do.



Can you please tell us specifically how these laws are disenfranchising anyone.


----------



## whoisit

Stann said:


> The most corrupt president the United States ever had attempted to corrupt election process; his Republican followers are altering voting rights to disenfranchised millions of voters. That's why we need a federal voting Rights act to protect us from what the Republicans are trying to do.


Are you saying that minority's and liberals are too ignorant to figure out how to get ID, find their way to the polling stations to vote. Thats racist and cruel.
 It also admits that the vote was stolen since nobody could vote in 2020 so if the poor indigents couldn't vote where did the so called landslide of the votes come from?


----------

